# Diamond Plate smokers



## coyote (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.diamondplateproducts.com/index.php

made in San Angelo Tx.

was wondering who had one and what model and how they liked it??

they look pretty neat..and they are supposed to tow better then others.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 12, 2008)

The DPP Fat 50 is 2nd on my list behind Lang, have seen several DPP's in action, nice units, can get a good temp differntial side to side for cooking stuff hotter on one side. don't like their "steamer" option,i would think you would get rust in that water tank. they are 3/16" thick and seem a bit flimsy when the door is raised . but over all, one of the best out there and at a good price.


----------



## lawdog (Jul 12, 2008)

coyote,
Our VFD got a DPP 70 without sthe steamer option, two side burners gas assist (log lighter) in the fire box. Pick though this thread, I have lots of pics from their website and of the smoker behind my patrol unit and some close ups also http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13873
Also click this http://s273.photobucket.com/albums/j...t=681160aa.pbw for slideshow of her inaguaral somke on the 4th. She handled 27 full packers without missing a beat.
Any questions I can answer, ask away.


----------

